# Taping teats?



## nmred (Apr 24, 2011)

I need some advice.  First, some background...On March 10 my doe gave birth to triplets!  Five days later we sold two (boys) to a man who has a petting zoo, but decided to keep the last one, a doeling.  Since it was only one, I've been letting her run with Mom and nurse whenever she needs to, and milking Mom 2X a day at the same time.  The problem is this, the doeling is getting FAT!  I mean, fat enough that I'm wondering if it is healthy for her.  I really don't have a place to separate her so was wondering if I could tape up Mom's teats at night to cut back on her feedings?  She is eating hay so I know she won't starve.  Do you think that will work?  Any other suggestions as to how to handle this problem?  Also, since I can't separate them, would this work for weaning her as well?  I hope to wean in about 4 weeks.  I have never taped up teats before, so, if you think this is a good idea, how do you do it??!!  Any advice and/or comments would be welcome.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

nothing wrong with a plump healthy baby!  it will grow out of it.  And if it is eating hay it won't be taking as much milk.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't see a problem really. The mother should know when she's had enough and will kick her off so she doesn't overdo it on the milk. I'd imagine taping up the teats would signal to the mother to start weaning now? Not sure on that one however.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 25, 2011)

Taping will not keep the baby from nursing. She will just pull the tape off and probably eat it. Nothing wrong with her being fat at this stage, many breeders load their doelings with all the milk they can drink for 3-4 months to get them to grow large enough to be bred their first fall. 

I have a doe whose teats I have to tape because she is a self-nurser.  She drinks all her own milk every time she is able to see one of her teats, but she can't figure out the tape. Her daughter on the other hand, will rip the tape off, eat it, and help herself. We had to pull the daughter to bottle feed because her mom was starving her by not sharing her milk, but she learned to nurse first and hasn't forgotten how. 

The only way you'd get the kid to take in less milk is to separate her part time and milk the doe. You will HAVE to separate them to wean, in my experience, most dairy type does will not wean their kids ever--my self-nurser is a two year old and she STILL tries to nurse on the other does (they would all feed her when she was a kid)so I have to keep her penned with my bucks.


----------



## nmred (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies/advice.  Rats, I was hoping it would work.  Looks like I'll have to come up with some way to separate, at least at night, and later for weaning.  Gonna have to get off the computer and do some brainstorming I guess.:/


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I have a doe whose teats I have to tape because she is a self-nurser.  She drinks all her own milk every time she is able to see one of her teats... We had to pull the daughter to bottle feed because her mom was starving her by not sharing her milk...
> 
> --my self-nurser is a two year old and she STILL tries to nurse on the other does (they would all feed her when she was a kid)so I have to keep her penned with my bucks.


That doe would SO be outta here!  That grosses me out really bad.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 27, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She IS outta here as soon as I can find a buyer. She comes from super great bloodlines and is a very beautiful doe, unfortunately. :/


----------



## wannacow (Apr 28, 2011)

nmred, my doeling was born Jan 30.  She had her last bottle today.  The woman I bought her from said to feed 2 bottles a day for 2 months, then 1 bottle a day for 1 month.  That way she will meet her growing potential.  My little girl has a nice round tummy, but she's growing so fast, it won't take her long to lose it.


----------

